# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Hedeby  viking longbow.  Out of Osage

## Kroberts10

I figured Id show off this one too. Its a style based off bows found in Hedeby during the Viking age. Its a pretty close replica, except that its made of Osage instead of yew, elm, or ash. And draws only 50# instead of about 100#. The biggest differences between a Viking longbow and an English longbow, is the long bracing levers past the nocks, and they used single side nocks without Horn tips. I used the horns of Odin and jumis symbols to mark the center point on both the back and belly. I imbedded charcoal into parallel grooves to mark the arrow pass area. The bow is only 7/8 wide at its widest tapering to 3/8 at the tips. Itll shoot about 140fps with a 625gr arrow and is very quiet when doing so. 


Thanks for looking,
Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (03-18-2018),*bcr229* (03-18-2018),dr del (03-19-2018),_zina10_ (03-18-2018)

----------


## bcr229

Wow, that's pretty cool!

----------

